
Bursting the bubble: we asked voters on the left and right to swap feeds - wslh
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/16/facebook-bias-bubble-us-election-conservative-liberal-news-feed
======
paulddraper
Not to break my arm patting my back, but this is why I come to HN.

On average, there's a bias (I'd say libertarian -- socially liberal, fiscally
conservative), but the standard deviation is huge. I can't split HN into the
parts I like (nor do I want to).

~~~
gizmo686
I think there is more to it than that. HN also has a bias for depth and
correctness (relative to most social media garbage; or even uncurated
newspapers).

This applies to the quality of article that make it to the front page, but I
see it much more starkly in the comments. Sure, we get low quality comments,
but it is not out of place to see someone with direct experience in the field
come to post about some of the subtleties; or for someone to dig up the
primary source (research paper, bill text, etc), and point out details
directly from the text that the article misrepresented; or for someone to
bring in additional research on a subject.

~~~
abritinthebay
Compared to FB, maybe, but this place is no better about being pandered to its
biases.

See the discussion every time the topic turns to the fiction that tech is a
meritocracy for example.

